# What type is John Denver?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I think he's an INFP 9w1, but I could see INFJ or ISFP (certainly IXFX at least) and possibly 2w1


----------



## fae (Oct 17, 2013)

I think he might be an infj based on the imagery he uses to paint his songs


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

A lot of people seem to think he's IxFP. For some reason I think James Taylor is more IxFJ.

John Denver tends to focus around his personal feelings. "All my memories, gather round her, miners lady, stranger to blue water...dark and dusty, painted on the sky, misty taste of moonshine, tear drop in my eye." I suspect either Fi/Si or Fi/Se went into the West Virginia song (that I had to.memorize in first grade).

Leaving on a Jet Plane is a cover, but still filled with a lot of me. "Kiss me and smile for me, tell me that you will wait for me." Man that song abuses the word me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

fae said:


> I think he might be an infj based on the imagery he uses to paint his songs


I find his images very tangible and sense based.

He also says "sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy" ...he always sings about how HE feels, some people feel to the point of comedy.

I can see 9w1 for him, he was a more subdued Fi type, harmless presentation, but too self obsessed in a gentle, relatable way I think to be Fe.


----------

